# Video clips



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anyone know how I can post 30 second video clips from my computer to this site?? They are in .AVI format from my game cameras.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Dave


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You best bet would be to upload the clip to Youtube, and then link to that on here


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> You best bet would be to upload the clip to Youtube, and then link to that on here


 knight,

Thanks, BUT, Youtube is OFF THE PAGE for me. I have had very bad experiences with them in the past :soap: and will not use them. Is there another way to post my video clips here?

Dave


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I am sure you will have to google to find them. As YT is the most widely used and I do a lot of Youtube viewing and will put a TV interview of me and my housebroken horse on Youtube as soon as I get the video loaded on this computer.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Vimeo and photobucket and others host. I don't know about embedding on this site though. Ask in support to find out what, if anything, is available.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

PROBLEM SOLVED ! ! ! I just reset the game cameras to take still shots instead of videos. Post stills is faster anyway.

Thanks for all the suggestions. :thumb:

Dave


----------

